# Holy Crap! PPI A1200.2 - 1 of 5 ever made



## ANT

If what he says is true, I might have to buy this one myself!!


PRECISION POWER PPI VERYRARE A1200.2 AMPLIFIER 1of5 ART - eBay (item 260709210600 end time Jan-15-11 16:42:40 PST)


----------



## pickup1

check out his other auction...boobies in the pics..


----------



## astrochex

Talk to PPI-ART COLLECTOR, its his unit.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1188557-post38.html


----------



## truckerfte

well, if he has her hand deliver it wearing a trench coat, and nothing else, i might just hit the bin button


----------



## 95lexsc300

DIYMA said:


> If what he says is true, I might have to buy this one myself!!
> 
> 
> PRECISION POWER PPI VERYRARE A1200.2 AMPLIFIER 1of5 ART - eBay (item 260709210600 end time Jan-15-11 16:42:40 PST)


Thats bull I am the original owner of that amp and I know the history of it. The other guy told you bs let me know anyone needs info real info


----------



## astrochex

95lexsc300 said:


> Thats bull I am the original owner of that amp and I know the history of it. The other guy told you bs let me know anyone needs info real info


What do you know that differs from the ebay listing information?


----------



## 95lexsc300

I can post pic of that amp you cant trust anyone I am the original owner and please any member here ask me before you buy this amp


----------



## ANT

95lexsc300 said:


> Thats bull I am the original owner of that amp and I know the history of it. The other guy told you bs let me know anyone needs info real info


 
What other guy told me bs?

ANT


----------



## 95lexsc300

astrochex said:


> What do you know that differs from the ebay listing information?


I blew that amp up and it's been repair multiple times, that guy who I sold it to lied about it replacing the warranty stickler its just a ordinary a1200 I purposely order it with no graphic , because I wanted a unknown amp to run in personal vehicle.


----------



## Darth SQ

DIYMA said:


> If what he says is true, I might have to buy this one myself!!
> 
> 
> PRECISION POWER PPI VERYRARE A1200.2 AMPLIFIER 1of5 ART - eBay (item 260709210600 end time Jan-15-11 16:42:40 PST)


It's all true.
I own it.
I am also a member on DIYMA.
PPI-ART COLLECTOR.
Search rare a1200.2 for all the threads regarding this amp.
If you are really interested, I need to know asap because it's going to be sold within the next 24 to 36 hours due to ongoing negotiations with a number of people.
Thanks for the publicity
Bret 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 95lexsc300

DIYMA said:


> What other guy told me bs?
> 
> ANT


The guy that I sold it to


----------



## 95lexsc300

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's all true.
> I own it.
> I am also a member on DIYMA.
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR.
> Search rare a1200.2 for all the threads regarding this amp.
> If you are really interested, I need to know asap because it's going to be sold within the next 24 to 36 hours due to ongoing negotiations with a number of people.
> Thanks for the publicity
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You are funny I dont want it like I said I was the original owner and your e funny I started that that theory ask steve the sucker you bought it from


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> The guy that I sold it to


You must be mistaken.
Here's close up pics of my amp in hopes of clearing up all the misinformation.
Please feel free to pm me with any questions.
Anyone interested in it, please pm me.
Thx,
Bret 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> You are funny I dont want it like I said I was the original owner and your e funny I started that that theory ask steve the sucker you bought it from


I ask you to prove it with pics.


----------



## Shinju

Show proof imo.


----------



## 95lexsc300

Got pic too open it up seethe repair lmao


----------



## 95lexsc300

Shinju said:


> Show proof imo.


Give me your email god as my witness I dont want anyone to get screw


----------



## primetime1267

interesting..........:lurk:


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> Give me your email god as my witness I dont want anyone to get screw


BACK IT UP WITH PICS!


----------



## 95lexsc300

I stated personally that the amp has been repair to steve doggup


----------



## 95lexsc300

Hold up I will post pic


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> I stated personally that the amp has been repair to steve doggup


THAT'S IT?
THAT'S ALL YOU GOT?
A LOT OF TALK AND NO PROOF.
YOU CLAIM IT'S AN A1200.
LOOK AT THE SILKSCREEN AND NOTE THE A1200.2.
LAST CHANCE TO MAN UP WITH PICS!
UNBELIEVABLE......


----------



## req

lawl


----------



## 95lexsc300

if you want to be stupid here you just got screw if you own that amp ok hold up like i said did you get it from steve in Houston


----------



## jimmy2345

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You must be mistaken.
> Here's close up pics of my amp in hopes of clearing up all the misinformation.
> Please feel free to pm me with any questions.
> Anyone interested in it, please pm me.
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I don't believe you. 

Please post pics of the amp with that pair of boobies in the background. Preferably bare boobies.


----------



## 95lexsc300

hold on I will show pic I'm downloading why am I going to lied about this


----------



## 95lexsc300




----------



## 95lexsc300




----------



## Darth SQ

jimmy2345 said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> Please post pics of the amp with that pair of boobies in the background. Preferably bare boobies.


Sex sells.
Just look at the viewer counts.

BTW, if this joker is telling the truth, (i.e. pics with serial#s) you can count on a lawsuit for fraud.
I will get my money back.

For right now, all I read is a bunch of talk.....................


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


>


Your pics aren't coming through.


----------



## 95lexsc300

95lexsc300 said:


>


here


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> here


can anyone else see them, there not coming through.


----------



## 95lexsc300

somehow it won't load but I am the original owner and everything is true bro give me your email I can send it


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> somehow it won't load but I am the original owner and everything is true bro give me your email I can send it


Post them for everyone to see!!!!!
You have an audience waiting for you to put up.


----------



## 95lexsc300

ok hold up I will try again


----------



## I800C0LLECT

hrmmm.

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/161/ppi3.jpg


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> ok hold up I will try again


Still waiting.........


----------



## 95lexsc300

[/IMG]here


----------



## Mr. Randy

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Still waiting.........


Mm interested as well...this is entertaining. I wonder who will get pwned!


----------



## Murderrr

That picture proves nothing.


----------



## 95lexsc300

[/IMG]here


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> [/IMG]here


'Bout time.
Thats it?
You will have to do better than that.
I need to see the serial# and it opened just as you said.
Lets see them.


----------



## 95lexsc300

prove nothing like what huh it was my amp and what you want to see me in the pic. The amp is blown couple times ,and now that you see the amp ,your'e saying it does'nt prove anything ok buy it . Thats just a regular a1200.2 that I told ppi to make it with only a line across and the fuse set up is bumped up .


----------



## 95lexsc300

you know what I don't keep serial number ,but if you bought it from steve like month or two ago or sometimes late last year then keep it lmao ..


----------



## 95lexsc300

I800C0LLECT said:


> hrmmm.
> 
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/161/ppi3.jpg


wow you found my upload that i couldnt put up .............


----------



## 95lexsc300

I try to let ebay know but it was too late . I even email Steve myself, but he never reply


----------



## Darth SQ

95lexsc300 said:


> you know what I don't keep serial number ,but if you bought it from steve like month or two ago or sometimes late last year then keep it lmao ..


1st off, you have my interest with the pics you have shown.
That's the 1st time I have seen another one of these amps.
Who is this Steve?
Is he on DIYMA?
Details please.
Better pics please.
You are making accusations that I need to follow up on.
If what you are saying is true, I need to be sure so I can do the right thing and pull the ebay listing.
Then I want you to step up and tell all of us what you know about this amp, what it's history (blown twice), more about a fake factory seal, and who you sold it you.
Please take your time and complete your sentences.


----------



## hcbassplay

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 1st off, you have my interest with the pics you have shown.
> That's the 1st time I have seen another one of these amps.
> Who is this Steve?
> Is he on DIYMA?
> Details please.
> Better pics please.
> You are making accusations that I need to follow up on.
> If what you are saying is true, I need to be sure so I can do the right thing and pull the ebay listing.
> Then I want you to step up and tell all of us what you know about this amp, what it's history (blown twice), more about a fake factory seal, and who you sold it you.
> Please take your time and complete your sentences.


I agree, I'm interested in this amp, but these pictures piqued my curiosity as well.

As quoted above, 95lexsc300, please take time to write out your replies, broken sentences really don't help your credibility.

Furthermore, there is no way to prove 100% that the amp you have and this amp are the same unless we have pictures of both the internals and the tags. Even with that said, I'm wondering where this story of yours is coming from.


----------



## Darth SQ

hcbassplay said:


> I agree, I'm interested in this amp, but these pictures piqued my curiosity as well.
> 
> As quoted above, 95lexsc300, please take time to write out your replies, broken sentences really don't help your credibility.
> 
> Furthermore, there is no way to prove 100% that the amp you have and this amp are the same unless we have pictures of both the internals and the tags. Even with that said, I'm wondering where this story of yours is coming from.


.....what he said.
We're all still waiting.
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

For those of you following this thread in realtime, 95lexsc300 is pming me.
He says he will call me and explain everything.
I will keep you all posted.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## malcris

Dear guy who has the ebay auction,
Congradulations, you my friend are in for a fun ride, but at least you have a great set of handlebars...........

GLWS.........:thumbsup:


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

holy crap only one the five best boob pics I've seen in the world,something like that,but the thing is I'd rather see the bottom off the amp,then the boobs,(hehe)right,that's just me,


----------



## finalskraw

pickup1 said:


> check out his other auction...boobies in the pics..


lulz. and she matches some of the bodies... :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

I'm pulling the auction off of ebay until I get this worked through.
There's just too many questions I need answers for before I continue to sell it.
I will update this thread once I confirm what was stated here and told to me by phone.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JrV

I thought this was listed before, so what happened to the last listing from ebay? Looks like it sold?


----------



## 94VG30DE

It has been a while since we had some good buyer-seller authenticity drama. It's timely, b/c all my shows are on break right now. Need some form of entertainment.


----------



## Darth SQ

94VG30DE said:


> It has been a while since we had some good buyer-seller authenticity drama. It's timely, b/c all my shows are on break right now. Need some form of entertainment.


Really? REALLY?
What if it was you?

Think about it.
Now I have to work through all these claims, verify it, and then decide whether they're justified, to dismiss them, to act on them and take legal action, or eat it (serious amount of $$$). 
It's already caused me to pull the ebay auction because it's the right thing to do until all this is resolved. 
The only good that came out of this is it did not sell giving me time to work through it all.
It it's not true, then I just pissed off 6 buyers that were negotiating for it.
Sucks to be me.

I need a beer.

PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## XJGPN

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Really? REALLY?
> What if it was you?


I feel for you man, that really sucks. Really standup thing to do pulling the ad as well. What makes you think that it is a "one of five" special edition? Did you have any documentation to back that up, or any bench test to show what it is really putting out? Not saying this because I don't trust what you are saying... since you obviously are trying to make sure to not misrepresent what you have... Just curious what makes you think it is the special edition?


----------



## starboy869

wow.


----------



## 94VG30DE

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Really? REALLY?
> What if it was you?
> 
> Think about it.
> Now I have to work through all these claims, verify it, and then decide whether they're justified, to dismiss them, to act on them and take legal action, or eat it (serious amount of $$$).
> It's already caused me to pull the ebay auction because it's the right thing to do until all this is resolved.
> The only good that came out of this is it did not sell giving me time to work through it all.
> It it's not true, then I just pissed off 6 buyers that were negotiating for it.
> Sucks to be me.
> 
> I need a beer.
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I don't mean to offend by my enjoyment of other people's misfortune, but you have to admit that as a third party the whole thing seems kind of ridiculous. I promise you I could never be this attached to any amp, but that's a separate discussion. I agree that it was stand-up of you to pull your auction based on accusations from someone whose mere ownership of a QWERTY keyboard is an insult to the ASCII code, but honestly, gut picks or everyone resume their normal lifestyle. It's not a party until the bottoms come off.


----------



## hcbassplay

94VG30DE said:


> I don't mean to offend by my enjoyment of other people's misfortune, but you have to admit that as a third party the whole thing seems kind of ridiculous. I promise you I could never be this attached to any amp, but that's a separate discussion. I agree that it was stand-up of you to pull your auction *based on accusations from someone whose mere ownership of a QWERTY keyboard is an insult to the ASCII code*, but honestly, gut picks or everyone resume their normal lifestyle. It's not a party until the bottoms come off.


That may be the funniest thing I've ever read.


----------



## starboy869

If I bought this amp that's the first thing I would do. Crack that warranty seal. I bought a ProArt100 ages ago. Warranty seal intact. Pulled the back plate. 14 of the 16 caps were leaking. Plus another cap near the speaker output was well 3/4 gone. pfff the seal.. crack it. 

I say... $600 as it sits for a selling price. Not too many blank a1200.2 around or at all.

If it's truely indeed comfirmed dealer special $800 min. I think a true collector would be more willing to pay if it's a confirmed dealer special.


----------



## jimmy2345

Not to mention....there is a trick to pulling that sticker back without harming it to access that screw.


----------



## truckerfte

hcbassplay said:


> That may be the funniest thing I've ever read.


plus there is a sig in there too....


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> If I bought this amp that's the first thing I would do. Crack that warranty seal. I bought a ProArt100 ages ago. Warranty seal intact. Pulled the back plate. 14 of the 16 caps were leaking. Plus another cap near the speaker output was well 3/4 gone. pfff the seal.. crack it.
> 
> I say... $600 as it sits for a selling price. Not too many blank a1200.2 around or at all.
> 
> If it's truely indeed comfirmed dealer special $800 min. I think a true collector would be more willing to pay if it's a confirmed dealer special.


Alright, here's the latest.
There was enough details from 95lexsc300 over the phone to question what was represented to me when I bought it.
I emailed the owner that sold it to me regarding all of this.
Obviously I am waiting his reponse.
It will all work out in time.
BTW, it's not the amp I'm attached to, it's the $$$ paid for it.
The most important thing is to verify what this amp really is which I thought I had done to the best of everyone's knowledge and still have the warranty seal intact.
I appreciate the input Starboy869.
I know we talked about cracking it open a few months ago when I was trying to confirm with the pros if this amp was legit.
As all of you know, PPI does not have the old records for the serial#s so I relied on talking with the experts. According to my friend that is in regular contact with Jeff Scoon, Jeff said PPI did do special amps for top selling regional dealers.
Well, depending on what the seller tells me (I'm not too optimistic) we'll go from there, but it looks like this amp is going to get it's hymen popped.
I will post the pics when it happens.
Any additional posts from you DIYMA members is always welcome; especially the funny ones.
I need another beer.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ghostmechanic

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well, depending on what the seller tells me (I'm not too optimistic) we'll go from there, but it looks like this amp is going to get it's hymen popped.


If you soak the sticker with denatured alcohol or 91% rubbing alcohol & then carefully peel it up with a single edge razor blade you should be able to pull it up without destroying it. Just incase it's actually never been opened before. There are no guarantees with this method but I've done it with decent results.


----------



## hcbassplay

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Alright, here's the latest.
> There was enough details from 95lexsc300 over the phone to question what was represented to me when I bought it.
> I emailed the owner that sold it to me regarding all of this.
> Obviously I am waiting his reponse.
> It will all work out in time.
> BTW, it's not the amp I'm attached to, it's the $$$ paid for it.
> The most important thing is to verify what this amp really is which I thought I had done to the best of everyone's knowledge and still have the warranty seal intact.
> I appreciate the input Starboy869.
> I know we talked about cracking it open a few months ago when I was trying to confirm with the pros if this amp was legit.
> As all of you know, PPI does not have the old records for the serial#s so I relied on talking with the experts. According to my friend that is in regular contact with Jeff Scoon, Jeff said PPI did do special amps for top selling regional dealers.
> Well, depending on what the seller tells me (I'm not too optimistic) we'll go from there, but it looks like this amp is going to get it's hymen popped.
> I will post the pics when it happens.
> Any additional posts from you DIYMA members is always welcome; especially the funny ones.
> I need another beer.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


On the bright side, if you do end up needing to pop the seal, as long as you provide some pics along with documenting it in this thread, I don't see any reason it would have a severe effect on the value of the amp.

Is there some way to confirm the validity of the warranty seal, or to inspect the amp under strong lighting so you can see whether there is a change in in surface finish on the paint from where the real original seal was?

If the person who did this had to replicate the seal, they likely would have used a standard printer, and that would be easy to detect vs. a die-cut seal sticker direct from PPI's stock.


----------



## [email protected]

Is anyone in contact with Bart Deal? He was with PPI during that era... Maybe he could help confirm or deny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason

Maybe this is the one AudioDave designed the artwork for.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

jimmy2345 said:


> Not to mention....there is a trick to pulling that sticker back without harming it to access that screw.


Sig Worthy....


----------



## 94VG30DE

truckerfte said:


> plus there is a sig in there too....


geez Trucker, at least quote me in the sig properly  

I would tend to agree with cajunner, the seal doesn't have as much value now that the origin and history of the amp is so controversial. Your best bet is to continue the trajectory you are on: do everything you can to find out as much as you can about the amp, and be as transparent online as possible. 

Props to ANT for catching the auction and posting the thread up, otherwise we might not have been having this discussion.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

ok let's settle this pop the seal on the boob's


----------



## [email protected]

94VG30DE said:


> geez Trucker, at least quote me in the sig properly
> 
> I would tend to agree with cajunner, the seal doesn't have as much value now that the origin and history of the amp is so controversial. Your best bet is to continue the trajectory you are on: do everything you can to find out as much as you can about the amp, and be as transparent online as possible.
> 
> *Props to ANT for catching the auction and posting the thread up, otherwise we might not have been having this discussion*.


Somehow, although he seems like an honest guy, I don't think Bret feels the same...

It might have been nicer for him to remain in an ignorant bliss about that amp and sold it..

Crappy situation, he is handling it with honor, though..


----------



## starboy869

so.... have you taken one for the team yet?  A group of guys here need a fall guy.


----------



## vactor

rezdawgaudio72 said:


> ok let's settle this pop the seal on the boob's


need link to boob pics. i was gonna bid on them on ebay, but could not find them by item number


----------



## Darth SQ

vactor said:


> need link to boob pics. i was gonna bid on them on ebay, but could not find them by item number


No response from the previous owner.
I have not broke the seal yet because I am waiting to see what he has to say and wants to do about it. It may be easier to work something out if it's in the same condition as when he sold it to me. I will give him 48 hours to respond. After that, depending on the outcome, I will most likely open her up.
Joey Knapp is dead on. I originally joined DIYMA because of all the old school PPI members here to find out or find a way to confirm this amp's origins.
I took all the info and contacts as far as I could. Many of you members were very helpful in getting me to the right people from PPI in the '90s. So it wasn't so much ignorant bliss as it was due to the fact that the trail went cold. 
Now, due to the possibility of it being something other than what was represented to me, as so eloquently pointed out yesterday by 95lexsc300, the truth must be found out. I also feel a responsibility to every DIYMA member following this thread to get to the bottom of it and wrap it all up asap. I am counting on you PPI art experts to explain what you see inside once I do open it up. Obviously, the pics will be detailed with many close ups.

In the meantime, what's this fixation with my wife's boobs?
There just like all your wive's boobs right? 40DD?
Didn't everyone's wives work at Hooters while going to college?
Sex sells and she's ok with pimping the trucks as long as I don't show her face because she's a teacher.
No school boy jokes.......

And now for your halftime entertainment, here's a few pics to clarify:
BTW, I custom built everyone of the the RC trucks in the pics. 
It's a lot cheaper than building full scale 4x4s.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Here's the rest.
Enjoy!
Wait a minute........
Maybe we should turn this thread into post your wife's/girlfriend's tatas.
Who's next?
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

Your chance of a refund is slim to none. It's a buyer beware market.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> can anyone else see them, there not coming through.


yeah dude not coming thru,cant see boobies


----------



## JrV

Damn someone is an OFNA fanboy!  Hell I still have a NIB Titan in my basement. Just a beaut of a truck, but a touch heavy. Nice rigs. Many a dollars thrown into them back into the day for me. Car audio is cheap compared to that hobby.


----------



## its_bacon12

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> In the meantime, what's this fixation with my wife's boobs?
> There just like all your wive's boobs right? 40DD?
> Didn't everyone's wives work at Hooters while going to college?


1) You're on a forum full of guys. 
2) Not quite. 2b) 32DD
3) No

Hopefully this gets sorted out. GL to all involved


----------



## imjustjason

its_bacon12 said:


> 32DD


WTG Ryan!!


----------



## hottcakes

to further derail the topic of the thread, i married a set of 40DDs too.


----------



## ohiodish

Ahhhh, those are neat.

:nice:


PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's the rest.
> Enjoy!
> Wait a minute........
> Maybe we should turn this thread into post your wife's/girlfriend's tatas.
> Who's next?
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## dales

subscribed for the outcome. i have been raped on ebay to. (over 400 transactions to show) so this is interesting


----------



## Darth SQ

hottcakes said:


> to further derail the topic of the thread, i married a set of 40DDs too.


No response from the douchebag.
I will crack it open in a few and post pics in a little while.

On the other topic, I see a lot of members saying they have DD wives but no pics.
I put 'em up....how 'bout a lil' somthin' somthin' for the rest of us?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

waiting for pics...


----------



## Darth SQ

94VG30DE said:


> I don't mean to offend by my enjoyment of other people's misfortune, but you have to admit that as a third party the whole thing seems kind of ridiculous. I promise you I could never be this attached to any amp, but that's a separate discussion. I agree that it was stand-up of you to pull your auction based on accusations from someone whose mere ownership of a QWERTY keyboard is an insult to the ASCII code, but honestly, gut picks or everyone resume their normal lifestyle. It's not a party until the bottoms come off.


Latest:
It's surprising just how easy these warranty stickers come off using a blow dryer and razorblade. I stored it on wax paper until this is resolved.
Ok, bottoms are off.
Now it's a party.
BTW, why doesn't ampguts have pics of the inside of an a1200.2?

As for the phone call:
According to the 95lexsc300, it was repaired once by the factory and a 2nd time by a local shop in Minnesota and was working properly putting out lots of power when he sold it to the weasel I bought it from. 95lexsc300 (Andy) confirmed two very important facts during our phone call that made it possible it was originally his amp. The name and address of his buyer all match including the timeline. Also the pics he finally posted are undeniable.

Reality:
Looks like I was bullshitted.

Moment we've been waiting for:
I am not a board guy so tell me what you see but I believe I found at least one repair. So much for it being a virgin.
If anyone wants close ups of something other than what I took, let me know.
Chris (Starboy869), I am counting on you, or anyone for that matter that sees anything previously repaired or a current problem, to please point it out.
To me, it all looks to be in pretty good shape for being 15 years old.
Also, is there anything viewable that would back up the claim of it being a 1600watt monster?

Summary:
So that's it.
I invite everyone to jump in and post any thoughts reqarding all of this. 
I promised everyone closure, and it looks like we're getting closer to it.

BTW, How 'bout those War Eagles!
Awesome game.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jace314

If you can take a couple more close up shots of the internals, that would be cool, maybe one from the power side? I have a couple original PPI Art series amp, that have never been repaired, so maybe I can compare some shots you take!


----------



## jace314

By the way, My wife...
38DDD, no B.S. I will do my best to convince her its for a good cause to take some pics. I can snap a shot of her bra for now? haha


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Latest:
> It's surprising just how easy these warranty stickers come off using a blow dryer and razorblade. I stored it on wax paper until this is resolved.
> Ok, bottoms are off.
> Now it's a party.
> 
> As for the phone call:
> According to the 95lexsc300, it was repaired once by the factory and a 2nd time by a local shop in Minnesota and was working properly putting out lots of power when he sold it to the weasel I bought it from. 95lexsc300 (Andy) confirmed two very important facts during our phone call that made it possible it was originally his amp. The name and address of his buyer all match including the timeline. Also the pics he finally posted are undeniable.
> 
> Reality:
> Looks like I was bullshitted.
> 
> Moment we've been waiting for:
> I am not a board guy so tell me what you see but I believe I found at least one repair. So much for it being a virgin.
> If anyone wants close ups of something other than what I took, let me know.
> Chris (Starboy869), I am counting on you, or anyone for that matter that sees anything previously repaired or a current problem, to please point it out.
> To me, it all looks to be in pretty good shape for being 15 years old.
> Also, is there anything viewable that would back up the claim of it being a 1600watt monster?
> 
> Summary:
> So that's it.
> I invite everyone to jump in and post any thoughts reqarding all of this.
> I promised everyone closure, and it looks like we're getting closer to it.
> 
> BTW, How 'bout those War Eagles!
> Awesome game.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Batch 2
Wow, my post count has definitely benefitted from all of this.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Batch 2
> Wow, my post count has definitely benefitted from all of this.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Batch 3
Final pics.

Bret 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

jace314 said:


> By the way, My wife...
> 38DDD, no B.S. I will do my best to convince her its for a good cause to take some pics. I can snap a shot of her bra for now? haha


It's a really REALLY GOOD CAUSE!
Have her take one for the team.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX

subscribed


----------



## [email protected]

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's a really REALLY GOOD CAUSE!
> Have her take one for the team.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


For real... tell her about Bret's sob story of getting worked over on this amp, and how the one thing that would really cheer him up are some boobies!!!


----------



## jimmy2345

I'd rather have a hand full of booby, with a proper keister.

You keep saying sex sells.....I am not sure how that pertains to your auctions. I would bet my house not one sale you made was because your wifes boobs were in the background.


----------



## thehatedguy

<-'s wife was measured 38 large DD or small DDD at Victoria's Secret before Christmas...but they are aftermarket and natural looking. She wants to go bigger and not real natural looking next time around.


----------



## jimmy2345

thehatedguy said:


> <-'s wife was measured 38 large DD or small DDD at Victoria's Secret before Christmas...but they are aftermarket and natural looking. She wants to go bigger and not real natural looking next time around.


Next time around?? What is this world coming to when breasts implants are refered to in the same context....as say....getting a hair cut.


----------



## thehatedguy

Well unfortunately these things have to be replaced over time...they say about every 10 years. She's had her's for about 3.5 years now and we had a baby girl 18 months a go, and well, she says they aren't perfect any more.


----------



## Shinju

Looks just like my old A1200 v1, and who ever did the repair on that did a horrible job and should never touch another piece of electronic goodness again.

Sucks that you got taken, But those A1200's can still net a good sum on Ebay, If you do not get your money back from the seller (best of luck on that) then I would strongly suggest getting that fet and whatever else was tampered with repaired and cleaned up.

I sold 2 of those, 1 was blown and the other was working but had attenuator issue, I got 240.00 for the blown one and I traded the other one for a PG cylone.

Here is the Guts of one of my old PPI A1200's for reference.

that is why I NEVER jump on rare amps with out seeing them in person or if it is coming from a reliable source that deals in rare os car audio.


----------



## Darth SQ

jimmy2345 said:


> I'd rather have a hand full of booby, with a proper keister.
> 
> You keep saying sex sells.....I am not sure how that pertains to your auctions. I would bet my house not one sale you made was because your wifes boobs were in the background.


Maybe, maybe not.
Look at my viewing counter at the bottom in my auctions.
It always triples the traffic.
More viewers, more potential buyers. more bidders.
BTW, when she sells lingerie and clubwear in her ebay auctions, almost always the buyer is a guy.
Just works out that way.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Shinju said:


> Looks just like my old A1200 v1, and who ever did the repair on that did a horrible job and should never touch another piece of electronic goodness again.
> 
> Sucks that you got taken, But those A1200's can still net a good sum on Ebay, If you do not get your money back from the seller (best of luck on that) then I would strongly suggest getting that fet and whatever else was tampered with repaired and cleaned up.
> 
> I sold 2 of those, 1 was blown and the other was working but had attenuator issue, I got 240.00 for the blown one and I traded the other one for a PG cylone.
> 
> Here is the Guts of one of my old PPI A1200's for reference.
> 
> that is why I NEVER jump on rare amps with out seeing them in person or if it is coming from a reliable source that deals in rare os car audio.


Thank you for the input.
Your pic doesn't look anything like the a1200 in AMPGUTS.

I am now calling this all white amp the No Art....Art A1200.2 coined by AudioGodz1 when he saw the pics of it months ago.
See anything else of concern besides the close up of the old repair?
Anyone else?
Still haven't heard from you yet Chris (Starboy869).

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

That amp has defenately been Open and repaired. In pic 6 that is not a factory solder joint. And you can see the burn marks from the soldering tool being too hot. Not to mention what looks like fingerprints from the heat sink compound on top of some of the components. I'd have to look inside mine and compare part numbers to tell if you have any upgraded stuff to make it put out more juice than a normal A1200.2

If I missed it I am sorry. But who was it on eBay (username) that you bought it from?


----------



## its_bacon12

Seems indeed you have been bulshitted. I would get as much information on the guy you purchased from and get a hold of him.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> That amp has defenately been Open and repaired. In pic 6 that is not a factory solder joint. And you can see the burn marks from the soldering tool being too hot. Not to mention what looks like fingerprints from the heat sink compound on top of some of the components. I'd have to look inside mine and compare part numbers to tell if you have any upgraded stuff to make it put out more juice than a normal A1200.2
> 
> If I missed it I am sorry. But who was it on eBay (username) that you bought it from?


Ken, glad you could make it to the party.
On ebay he goes by dog_up .
I call him Douchebag.

I would love for you to compare #s for upgrades.
See anything else wrong?
Can you post your pics for comparision purposes?
Any help will be much appreciated.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

Yes can do. I am at work right now but when I get home I can take pics of mine and post them. It will be a little bit later. Just look at the soldering next to the one in question and that is what it should look like from the factory. Any component that is not soldered with a similar look is more then likely been replaced. But as far as internal components go I can help u when I get home and give you part numbers in my a1200.2 I have 2 that are open right now. 

Talk at you soon


----------



## PPI-ART

Also just noticed that there looks to be some sort of liquid spots on the caps in your last set of pics you posted. Can't tell from the pic but look on the side of the caps and you can see what I'm talking about. That doesn't look normal to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## starboy869

that would be a leaking cap. time to replace or they'll go boom.

here's an idea what section does what










I'm surprised I don't have any a1200.2 or ProArt100 pictures on the computer.


dog_up is/was a pretty decent seller/buyer. I've dealt with him the past and I have zero complaints.


My a1200.2 and ProArt100 will be up tonight.


----------



## Darth SQ

Dog_up (seller of this amp) has responded to my e-mails.

Here it is:

From: XXXXXXXXXX 
Sent: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 10:57 AM
To: Bret Mason 
Subject: Re: Really?

I am surprised and appalled at the scheme you have arranged using photos pulled off the internet.
There are various internet audio forums that discuss rare old school car audio - which is where those pictures originated. 
It also demonstrates there is more than one amp with similar charasteristics to that A1200.2.
There is no fraud since the amp you received is exactly the one I offerred and confirmed by your satisfaction when you received it in September 2010.
You of course know my ID within Ebay and can tell that at almost 1000 auctions in which I've participated, there has been ZERO unsatisfied customers. Again, that is NONE negative feedbacks and you are welcome to check and confirm that.
Instead of talking fraud, we should be discussing slander to my name and attack of my character based on your below message.
So you should stop such harrassing threats before I take action myself.
If you want to sell me the amp back, I may consider it only if it remains in the same perfect condition in which you received it. That means it must not have any scratches through the paint, it must work perfectly when playing back music, it must have the factory seal intact and also must have its original two connectors.
Did you ever listen to the amp, or did you push some bass beat tones through it as in a maximum wattage test? It seems you are some Car Audio Outlet catering to flipping items, so I guess you didn't spend any time listening to this amp. If you would take the time to listen to the brilliant sound quality of this amp, you would be playing a different tune. That is the only reason I consider to buy back this fine amplifier.

My response:

XXXXXX,
First off, thank you for responding to my accusations.
I will be happy to sell it back to you in the same condition as I bought it.
I never installed it, I never powered it up because I don’t have the equipment to do it, and as you know by my previous e-mails when I received it, I told you I just couldn’t bring myself to use it in my day to day Suburban..
I was not trying to flip it, I have been trying to find another home for it but that all stopped when the original owner came onto the scene stating it’s not what you said it was.

Now, can we get pass all the posturing?
The original owner called you by name and location with no prompting from me.
He had pics of the amplifier which he uploaded for me at my request, his timeline is dead on, he described all the flaws in exacting detail, and there is other evidence that coincides with his assertions I won’t get into right now.
XXXXX, it’s clearly his old amplifier.

So, here’s the deal, I will take all that I said back and sing your praises from the highest mountain if you truly stand by your offer and buy it back.
What do you suggest?
Bret Mason

The saga continues......

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

Man this is messed up!


----------



## JAX

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dog_up (seller of this amp) has responded to my e-mails.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> From: XXXXXXXXXX
> Sent: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 10:57 AM
> To: Bret Mason
> Subject: Re: Really?
> 
> I am surprised and appalled at the scheme you have arranged using photos pulled off the internet.
> There are various internet audio forums that discuss rare old school car audio - which is where those pictures originated.
> It also demonstrates there is more than one amp with similar charasteristics to that A1200.2.
> There is no fraud since the amp you received is exactly the one I offerred and confirmed by your satisfaction when you received it in September 2010.
> You of course know my ID within Ebay and can tell that at almost 1000 auctions in which I've participated, there has been ZERO unsatisfied customers. Again, that is NONE negative feedbacks and you are welcome to check and confirm that.
> Instead of talking fraud, we should be discussing slander to my name and attack of my character based on your below message.
> So you should stop such harrassing threats before I take action myself.
> If you want to sell me the amp back, I may consider it only if it remains in the same perfect condition in which you received it. That means it must not have any scratches through the paint, it must work perfectly when playing back music, it must have the factory seal intact and also must have its original two connectors.
> Did you ever listen to the amp, or did you push some bass beat tones through it as in a maximum wattage test? It seems you are some Car Audio Outlet catering to flipping items, so I guess you didn't spend any time listening to this amp. If you would take the time to listen to the brilliant sound quality of this amp, you would be playing a different tune. That is the only reason I consider to buy back this fine amplifier.
> 
> My response:
> 
> XXXXXX,
> First off, thank you for responding to my accusations.
> I will be happy to sell it back to you in the same condition as I bought it.
> I never installed it, I never powered it up because I don’t have the equipment to do it, and as you know by my previous e-mails when I received it, I told you I just couldn’t bring myself to use it in my day to day Suburban..
> I was not trying to flip it, I have been trying to find another home for it but that all stopped when the original owner came onto the scene stating it’s not what you said it was.
> 
> Now, can we get pass all the posturing?
> The original owner called you by name and location with no prompting from me.
> He had pics of the amplifier which he uploaded for me at my request, his timeline is dead on, he described all the flaws in exacting detail, and there is other evidence that coincides with his assertions I won’t get into right now.
> XXXXX, it’s clearly his old amplifier.
> 
> So, here’s the deal, I will take all that I said back and sing your praises from the highest mountain if you truly stand by your offer and buy it back.
> What do you suggest?
> Bret Mason
> 
> The saga continues......
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


seems we have evidence of fraud and no evidence offered that it wasnt. so far the proof that the amp was not as stated has been provided...

or else its one hell of a elaborate scheme..which I doubt


----------



## starboy869

unless the seller to dog up played up a story to get a sale? I would love to see if dog_up has those pm or link somewhere. never know...

who knows..... just repair it or sell it as is and count it as a lost. no sense. dog_up is legit my books.


----------



## sniper5431

popcorn in hand


----------



## Coreymc0928

Crazy how this whole thing would've never happened of someone didn't post the listing here. Gl with getting the money back


----------



## Diffeomorphism

No response from dog_up yet? :snacks:


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> unless the seller to dog up played up a story to get a sale? I would love to see if dog_up has those pm or link somewhere. never know...
> 
> who knows..... just repair it or sell it as is and count it as a lost. no sense. dog_up is legit my books.


In negotiations with dog_up right now.
Looks like we have an agreement on him buying it back.
I will post more details once everything is finalized.
Wew, it's almost over.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Mirage_Man

Man sorry to hear about all this. I see it's back up on ebay now.


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> In negotiations with dog_up right now.
> Looks like we have an agreement on him buying it back.
> I will post more details once everything is finalized.
> Wew, it's almost over.
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Great news Bret.

I hope you reach a satisfactory settlement.


----------



## Darth SQ

astrochex said:


> Great news Bret.
> 
> I hope you reach a satisfactory settlement.


I have very good news to report.
I have just concluded the final steps in negotiations with dog_up (Stephen).
He has bought the amp back through ebay for a total of $750.00 including shipping.

ebay item# 260722268152

I have been paid in full through paypal and am now packaging it up for the return trip to him.
Stephen has truly stepped up just as Chris B. (starboy869) said he would. 
I am out about $200.00 after negotiating a buyback price, ebay fee, paypal fee, and shipping.

Chris B. you were right. 

Lessons learned?
There were many but the most important one was to always give the person a chance to make it right.

Unanswered questions?
You bet. We never truly found out the wattage output. I am hoping Stephen will bench test it and let me know so I can post it at a later date.
Is it truly a 1600 watt monster? Stephen swears it is. PPI-ART (Ken) during a phone call with me a few nights ago stated there is a possibility based on the fact that some of the components in this amp are different than a normal (normal?) a1200.2 on the output side.
Bigfoot?
Maybe it should be featured on Brad Metzler's Decoded.

Is it rare?
The answer is clearly yes. It is very rare and likely a one of a kind a1200.2 because it is a no art art. Just white with simple black silkscreening.

Conclusions?
This entire four month adventure is a stellar example of why DIYMA is so important. Once all the right people came together, we finally got to the truth about this amp.
This is why I joined.
This is why I stay.
This is why I have have been working to build interest in a PPI old school club with special focus on the Art Series.

To all of you that have posted on the four or five related threads regarding all of this (STARBOY869, PPI-ART, CAROLYN HALL YOUNG, ANT, ASTROCHEX, MACS, 95LEXSC300, AND ALL THE REST......... and even the nut job JOEY KNAPP), I thank all of you for your help. If I missed someone, it was not intentional.


----------



## Jh8909

good news man. good news. I'm still in on that club as well, I've been picking up ppi amp after ppi amp lately


----------



## starboy869

wow. good news. I was too busy over the weekend to post up pictures. I'll still try and get them on the go. 

this is why i hate warranty seal intact ppi art amps.


----------



## primetime1267

Glad to hear it all worked out for you..


----------



## coffee_junkee

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is why I have have been working to build interest in a PPI old school club with special focus on the Art Series.


I would really like a dedicated site, something like phoenixphorum.com

What can I do to help?


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

There is enough to be grateful for here, and plenty of lessons learned. All the possibilities considered, this is a happy ending. As a wiser soul than I am said, "Hope for the best, expect the worst." I would add, "... and then be thankful for whatever happens." 
Once again, I am amazed at all that you, dear gentlemen of the forum, know. I see a number of familiar screen names here -- I send my best wishes to all of you!
Bret, I appreciate your sincerity and kindness. 
xxoo chy


----------



## danno14

Wow! What a saga!
I wish all our bad ebay transactions ended so well.

Kudos to those who brought this to such a favorable outcome.

Especially to Bret- for adding the pics to keep it "lite" 
Rgds,
D


----------



## Darth SQ

danno14 said:


> Wow! What a saga!
> I wish all our bad ebay transactions ended so well.
> 
> Kudos to those who brought this to such a favorable outcome.
> 
> Especially to Bret- for adding the pics to keep it "lite"
> Rgds,
> D


It's all good.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jbreddawg

Thanks for the drama and the pics. Makes me miss my ex's 38 DDD's :bigcry:


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It's all good.
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


perhaps your wife needs a PPI Art top of some sort.....


----------



## dales

yep. great result to a disaster


----------



## Darth SQ

I thought I would share these pics of my other a1200.2 that I bought a few months ago now that the rare art adventure is over.
I just opened her up today.
The seal was intact and the backing plate bolts where as if they had never been touched.
Once I got it open, tell me if I'm wrong, but it looks like it has never been used. Everything inside is like it's been in a stasis chamber.
I can't find any indication of repairs or even usage discoloration.
Please comment on what you think.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Here's the rest of them.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

that looks pretty mint. maybe clean up the thremal paste and put something else newer and better in it's spot?


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> that looks pretty mint. maybe clean up the thremal paste and put something else newer and better in it's spot?


I will do that.
Any particular brand or type?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

dB-r Electronics


----------



## starboy869

here's one my mine. Thermal paste is getting old and like all ppi arts just too much.


----------



## Darth SQ

coffee_junkee said:


> What can I do to help?


Join the social group Old School PPI Fan Club and post, Post, POST!
Pics, pdfs, information...it's all on the table.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

95lexsc300 said:


> You are funny I dont want it like I said I was the original owner and your e funny I started that that theory ask steve the sucker you bought it from


THIS IS THE CON ARTIST in my opinion that started it all. 
As you can see this POS "suckered" the Dog_Up person who then sold it to the PPI Art Collector.

Correct me of Im wrong but THIS one response is the smoking gun to who created this entire screwed up fiasco......


----------



## f150fx4

Glad it worked out for you. Sorry for being out 200.
You showed great patience, honor and honesty.

George


----------



## Darth SQ

f150fx4 said:


> Glad it worked out for you. Sorry for being out 200.
> You showed great patience, honor and honesty.
> 
> George


George,
Thank you for your kind words.
It was another life lesson learned the hard way.
Once I realized the amp was not what it was stated to be, the course of action I took was the only right thing to do.

There's two ways to handle a problem, ***** about it or fix it.
Sure, I was pissed off, but I chose to try for the best outcome possible and no from the seller just wasn't an option.
Yes, definitely a learning experience.
Thx again,
Bret 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Speakers4Weapons said:


> _THIS IS THE CON ARTIST in my opinion that started it all. QUOTE]
> 
> YEP!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR_


----------

